# Best Matte Eyeshadows



## SidnacGlitz (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I am fairly new to Specktra.  About 99% of my eyeshadows are shimmer. *I am interested in getting a couple matte eyeshadows be it MAC or drugstore*, but I am not sure what are the best brands or colors. I currently have from MAC carbon, print and scene which I love. My complexion is NC 42 *any suggestions on matte eyeshadows *would be greatly appreicated.

  	Thank you

  	SC


----------



## silentstorm143 (Nov 11, 2010)

Are you looking for color or neutral?


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 11, 2010)

There is already a matte eyeshadow thread somewhere on here... I will try to find it for ya and will edit with the link

  	*EDIT* http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/171129/good-drugstore-inexpensive-matte-shadows#post_2050341
  	I hadn't realized it was only drugstore but that will at least cover that part of your question.. 
  	As far as MAC goes I can't say because I too am in the same boat as yourself! I have 99% all shimmer eye shadows
  	and now I'm totally lemming some mattes but I do know that KarlaSugar has swatches of almost all (if not all, tbh!)
  	of the matte eye shadows MAC has so that will give you idea on the colors! If you need the link for that just holla


----------



## Ode to Joy (Nov 12, 2010)

I have heard good things about UD matte eyeshadows so you might want to try those:
  	http://www.urbandecay.com/categories/MatteEyeshadow.cfm


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Nov 15, 2010)

I picked up a MUFE matte eyeshadow (didn't realise it was MUFE - it was $2!) & it's simply amazing! I really want to get more!

  	I'm also just bought some mattes from Inglot, I've only tried 1 out of the 6 I have, it was pretty good & I can't wait to use the rest!


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 15, 2010)

MAC's Matte2 shadows are wonderful.  I agree that UD's matte shadows are as well.   Speaking of which, why in the world would UD discontinue the matte shadow in Secret Service??  That was one of the best mattes of any brand I have experienced.  Great crease color.


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

Mac Matte squared eyeshadows are amazing!!! they are the best the are so smooth and pigmented!


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Nov 16, 2010)

MAC matte squared are the best, and some satin mac e/s finishes can pass easily as semi-matte but not shimmery really. 
  	A lot of MAC's neutral browns and greys are matte, matte2, or satin so look for those. 

  	Bobbi Brown's matte colors like "Bone" and "Taupe" are nice too.


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

I think that the UD matte shadows are amazing.  However, my fave all-over lid matte color is the top left color in the WnW Vanity palette...it's amazing.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (May 28, 2011)

Just to add to my last post in this thread, I now have 30 Inglot mattes & love love love them. Definitely recommend that you try them out.



roLLerGrrL said:


> I picked up a MUFE matte eyeshadow (didn't realise it was MUFE - it was $2!) & it's simply amazing! I really want to get more!
> 
> I'm also just bought some mattes from Inglot, I've only tried 1 out of the 6 I have, it was pretty good & I can't wait to use the rest!


----------



## Almost black. (May 30, 2011)

I love Inglot and Too Faced matte eye shadows! Inglot has an excellent color range so you should check them out!


----------

